# What Kind of Needle to Use for Hats.



## graphicsgirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

New to the embroidery business. Purchased a 2 Head Prodigi machine from Midwest. We want to be able to embroider hats and found out that we need to use a different needle then what we have so that it will punch through the material. Does anyone have any idea what kind of needle to use for hats (for a prodigi machine)?

Looking forward to learning new things.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

No they really dont, i use 75/11 which I also use for shirts and it works fine. Of course you are going to have breaks sometimes on seams or if the digitizing puts unnecessary stress on the needle.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We use a 75/11 ballpoint for almost everything including caps but if you are doing caps with stiff buckram then you might be better off using a 80/12 sharp. If you're not breaking needles and everything looks fine then don't switch from a 75/11.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use 75/11 sharp point for all hats with no problems.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

75/11 sharps titanium for everything, slow your speed down to 600spm


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I have tried the titanium and to tell you the truth I cannot tell a difference with durability.


----------



## graphicsgirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It's been very difficult getting started in the industry. I don't have any previous experience with embroidery. I don't even know how to sew!!!  So, for me every little piece of information is appreciated. I guess I am going to have to do just get my feet wet and learn from my mistakes. I have a customer right now who wants to order hats and they want their logo in the front and their website in the back. I have no idea how to embroider on the back of a hat. I'm pretty nervous that I am going to damage my equipment. I'm so lost!!!


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

Order a few more hats than you need therefor if you make any mistakes you have extras ready. I've been in the business about 6 years working from home, hopefully going into premises this year, which I never expected to do, but I'm still learning new things especially since finding this site. I still make mistakes and mess things up but not as often as I used to. It's a steep learning curve but when a job goes well it's such a sense of achievment, all my customers are repeat ones so I must be doing something right, lol.

Debbie


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Impressions Mag has this to say about hats: Placing Decoration on Caps

As for the titanium needles, we use them on hats. The chrome ones snap right off. Also, make sure you use the hat needle plate if your needles are breaking and slow the machine down. Start at 500spm and then pick up the speed if you need to.


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi There , I use small flat hoop ,it is so much easier,
you dont have to know anything about sewing in order to do embroidery, my advice is just fully understand your machine functions, and practice..

Good Luck


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

The easiest way to hoop the back of the hat is with the hoopmaster 12cm. (freestyle arm) With a two head machine you will be hard pressed to hoop all of the hats the same without one. You will also need the 12 cm for embroidering on the sleeve of a short sleeved shirt.


----------

